
Trump tells apple to make iPhone in US - myrandomcomment
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-trade-china-apple/trump-tells-apple-to-make-products-in-u-s-to-avoid-china-tariffs-idUSKCN1LO0SX
======
makecheck
It’s so frustratingly hard to convince some people that their world _does not
exist in a vacuum_. Even if you _could_ magically move a job to your
country/state/county or even your city/neighborhood, it would most likely
still depend on work done elsewhere in the world. I just don’t know where to
start with this viewpoint except to say it is _obviously wrong_ to assume that
one country (even a bigger one such as the US) can just handle itself.

------
myrandomcomment
Supply chain is everything. I have built this for a vendor (USA) in China and
moved it to Malaysia (with same manufacturer). The basic issue is parts. They
are all in China. It is a simple statement with so many parts behind it. Edit
typo

------
orionblastar
Apple used to make computers in the USA. But all the current iPhone parts are
not made in the USA. You'd have to import them then assemble them in the USA.
Didn't Trump have tarrifs on imports?

